# Where to Start With Drawing



## GnR (Aug 10, 2012)

Need some advice from the FAF, so here's my situation:

I love furry art, and would love to make some of my own. However, I'm only OK at drawing. Also, the fact that I'm a furry is carefully hidden from literally everyone I know.... Therefore, where do I start? I also don't have access to a scanner right now so if you could also reccommend some free online drawing and/or coloring software that would be great!

Thanks in advance!  =)


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 10, 2012)

Well if you have a smart phone just take a photo and upload it to your fa.
Only way to get better at drawing is to keep at it and don't stick to just anthros try an abundance of stuff to keep your skills up.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 10, 2012)

As with all other disciplines it is not only okay but important to fail and make mistakes, they are the aperture of finding a successful method. So experimenting and not being worried when you get it wrong is always a good start. 
If you're drawing on the computer and want to keep it secret I suppose it's easier to store files in a hidden folder. I produce physical drawings and only the geekiest of students at college ever ask if I'm furry, everyone else doesn't care as long as you're not drawing mature or hugely violent images infront of them.


----------



## GnR (Aug 10, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Well if you have a smart phone just take a photo and upload it to your fa.
> Only way to get better at drawing is to keep at it and don't stick to just anthros try an abundance of stuff to keep your skills up.



Thx for the tip! My phone doesn't take great pictures (cheap verizon basic phone) but if I get the lighting right I suppose it could work.


----------



## GnR (Aug 10, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> As with all other disciplines it is not only okay but important to fail and make mistakes, they are the aperture of finding a successful method. So experimenting and not being worried when you get it wrong is always a good start.
> If you're drawing on the computer and want to keep it secret I suppose it's easier to store files in a hidden folder. I produce physical drawings and only the geekiest of students at college ever ask if I'm furry, everyone else doesn't care as long as you're not drawing mature or hugely violent images infront of them.



Thx!


----------



## TaurenOnASnowboard (Aug 11, 2012)

If you actually are needing a where to start place, I find that a simple stick figure type done VERY LIGHTLY if you are doing it old fashioned (Pencil) to just get the position and limbs and such done right before you start actually drawing, helps a ton. As for programs, Paint.net is quite nice, though the limited tool selection is annoying at times.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 11, 2012)

If you're looking for tutorials, this is a very good anthro specific one. http://hippie.nu/~unicorn/tut/xhtml/
The good thing about it is that it teaches you the basics of general anatomy too, not just for anthros. 

There is also a list of free art programs here: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/2217-Various-Art-Programs-and-where-to-download-them


----------



## GnR (Aug 11, 2012)

Toraneko said:


> If you're looking for tutorials, this is a very good anthro specific one. http://hippie.nu/~unicorn/tut/xhtml/
> The good thing about it is that it teaches you the basics of general anatomy too, not just for anthros.
> 
> There is also a list of free art programs here: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/2217-Various-Art-Programs-and-where-to-download-them



Thx so much everyone! The first article link you gave me I actually have printed out  =) The second link is exactly what I needed!


----------



## Thaily (Aug 12, 2012)

It's very important to know what you want, if you have a good idea of what you want, you'll be able to ask specific questions and focus on your goals better.
Look at the art you like and think about what you like, why do you like it? Do you like realism? Or more stylized work? In either case you'll need a decent grasp of realistic anatomy.
For anthros you'll need to learn both human and animal anatomy and to combine it successfully, mostly through trial and error.
Do you like digital work, or water colours, or acrylics? You'll need to learn the technique you want to master, but you should start with pencil and paper (yes, even if you want to work digitally).
I have a recommended reading list with some books you might like: http://www.myriadofmagpies.com/misc/tutorials/recommended-reading/


----------



## Zarry (Aug 15, 2012)

Personally I'd start with sketching basic still life first. Get reference material and learn to observe angles, lighting, form, etc. Once you're able to grasp these concepts, start getting into referenced anatomy of both humans and animals. Then once you get those down, you can mash them together to make anthro characters much better than if you went straight into it without reference material and just a basic glance understanding of manga.

If you really wanna go further with your pictures and add a sense of depth to your work, study perspective & landscapes.

EDIT: Bah, I forgot to talk about stylization.

Yeah, once you get realism you can go into stylization much easier and with a much better understanding of what goes where and how things should be shaped & whatnot to work with your style.


----------

